# Guinie pigs



## kball (Jul 14, 2014)

I no I spelled that wrong. Can anyone give me some tips on their care. While I was at the fair my Mamaw whent and bought me two. I've had them befor but I was little and didn't no much about them can someone please point me in the right direction.


----------



## kball (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 14, 2014)

Check this forum: 
http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/
One of the best forums for this animal (my cousin used to have one) 
The cage is too small, check those billy bookcases in ikea or buy a cage from the given website.... Good luck  
They should have hay 24/7


----------



## kball (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks. Do u have any suggestions on feeding


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 14, 2014)

Check the forum... It's like I forgot everything I learned (it was almost a year ago when my cousin had him)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just please make a user in the forum because it shows all pet store/beginner misinformation... It also gives you a perfect guide for everything....


----------



## kball (Jul 14, 2014)

K tganks


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------

